# 6 weeks in and still low t



## Kcstreetracer (Aug 13, 2016)

Ok guys so I had my levels checked today, and all I got to say is wtf! My free t was 8.8 and total was 296. The doc was pretty surprised,  but no real theory other than I metabolize it super fast. The first week was 200mg and 140mg since. However, he bumped me to 180mg and will be the dose for another 5 weeks until next bloods. Any ideas why im still so low? Does it just take some more time than others?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 13, 2016)

I have the same issue. Normal dosing doesn't work for me. Don't care why. Just bump my dose please.


----------



## snake (Aug 14, 2016)

Well, that's why you do the blood work. He'll get you dialed in. Have you noticed anything? Morning wood is typically the first sign. Did he say where he wants you locked in at? TRT is more about health and better feeling of well being than a number on your blood work.


----------



## sgf (Aug 15, 2016)

I'll be having my first sets of bloods on TRT in a couple of weeks.  I am looking forward to seeing what it is....don't feel a huge difference at this stage.  Still no morning wood.


----------



## Kcstreetracer (Aug 15, 2016)

snake said:


> Well, that's why you do the blood work. He'll get you dialed in. Have you noticed anything? Morning wood is typically the first sign. Did he say where he wants you locked in at? TRT is more about health and better feeling of well being than a number on your blood work.


Well after the first couple weeks I had morning wood and my libido was up. The last 2 weeks nothing,  and have felt ran down worse than before. He wants my free t to be around 20.


----------



## snake (Aug 15, 2016)

Kcstreetracer said:


> Well after the first couple weeks I had morning wood and my libido was up. The last 2 weeks nothing,  and have felt ran down worse than before. He wants my free t to be around 20.


You're not taking HCG, right?
My guess is your were running fine until your natural testosterone production shut down and you were only running on your injection dose. I would thing the bump in dose would help make up the difference but I'm no Doctor so..


----------



## Kcstreetracer (Aug 15, 2016)

snake said:


> You're not taking HCG, right?
> My guess is your were running fine until your natural testosterone production shut down and you were only running on your injection dose. I would thing the bump in dose would help make up the difference but I'm no Doctor so..


No HCG. Makes sense, I've been thinking about adding HCG actually.


----------



## Atlman65 (Dec 27, 2016)

Kcstreetracer said:


> Ok guys so I had my levels checked today, and all I got to say is wtf! My free t was 8.8 and total was 296. The doc was pretty surprised,  but no real theory other than I metabolize it super fast. The first week was 200mg and 140mg since. However, he bumped me to 180mg and will be the dose for another 5 weeks until next bloods. Any ideas why im still so low? Does it just take some more time than others?
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> I have a similar story:
> ...


----------

